# Press Checks, Do Ya Do 'Em?



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Putting forward serration on slides seems to be an increasingly popular custom modification to make press checks easier. How many of us do press checks?

To answer the obvious, "What's a press check?" questions:

To visually confirm whether a round is chambered, you bring the slide back just enough to peek inside, but not enough to eject the round.​
PS. Dropping the mag and locking the slide back before handing over a pistol is more than just good manners.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My XD's and my S&W Sigma have visual features where you can see if there is a chambered round. I do press checks in them when I'm dry firing with snap caps but that's about it. I definitely press check my 1911 and P3AT.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Unless I'm at the range and about to let my buddy shoot my pistol I will drop the mag and lock the slide back before allowing ANYONE to handle my gun PERIOD. If I'm going to handle my own pistol I will pull the slide back and check. If I put the gun down for a few I'll do it again even if I know it's empty. It's just a plain good practice. Eventually my main squeeze will ALWAYS be loaded as a concealed carry so I made this a personal rule. I really don't want someone to hand me a pistol in any other condition but this one either.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Unless I'm at the range and about to let my buddy shoot my pistol I will drop the mag and lock the slide back before allowing ANYONE to handle my gun PERIOD. If I'm going to handle my own pistol I will pull the slide back and check. If I put the gun down for a few I'll do it again even if I know it's empty. It's just a plain good practice. Eventually my main squeeze will ALWAYS be loaded as a concealed carry so I made this a personal rule. I really don't want someone to hand me a pistol in any other condition but this one either.


Ditto


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

*check*

In my S&W99 i can see the casing when it is in the gun


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't press check. My carry gun is _always_ loaded and I go on the assumption that my other guns are always hot as well. I figure it's safer to assume that the guns are always loaded than to try to remember what condition they are in. I don't ever rely on the chamber loaded indicator on my XD.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I look in the test port to check for brass when I get dressed in the morning. If I want it unloaded I lock the slide back and drop the mag or dump the rounds from the cylinder when dealing with the revolver. If I am cleaning, dry firing or have placed them in storage they will be empty otherwise they are ready to go at the flick of a finger.

:smt1099


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Todd said:


> I don't press check. My carry gun is _always_ loaded and I go on the assumption that my other guns are always hot as well. I figure it's safer to assume that the guns are always loaded than to try to remember what condition they are in. I don't ever rely on the chamber loaded indicator on my XD.


Not sure what the experts say is best, but I do the same as Todd. I don't have a indicator on my p226. I have one on my markIII, but I never look at it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I voted no.

The system I use is basically this: if the pistol is in a holster, it's loaded (by which I mean _fully_ loaded). Doesn't matter if it's on my hip, in the night table, or in the safe. I handle my weapons daily, and am well aware of their conditions of readiness. I am also the _only_ person who handles my weapons.

Pistols out of holsters (in the safe or ready for the semiannual cleaning session) are clear. These I check, since "unloaded" guns are much more dangerous than loaded one, but this isn't a press check.

At Front Sight, they have you press checking your pistol every damn time time you step to the line, which about drove me nuts. I guess it's okay for newer shooters who need to be constantly reminded about the condition of their weapons.

The main reason I don't press check is that I fondle loaded weapons as little as possible. A press check is an excellent opportunity for an ND.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

All of my guns are always loaded. All. Always. No exceptions.

I can understand the competition guys press-checking. They are on cold ranges, and their guns are constantly changing from loaded to unloaded to loaded to unloaded. They need to check. I don't shoot on cold ranges.

Like Mike, I don't like "fiddling." The most dangerous time for airplanes is take-offs and landings. The most dangerous time for guns is loading and unloading. Constant press-checking seems like an invitation to an unexpected loud noise.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 Milquetoast


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

No press checks for me.

My carry gun is always loaded. No need to press check it.

The guns in my safe are always unloaded. I open the cylinder or lock back the slide when I pull them out. No need to press check them.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I have tried the press check, but find on my Kel tec P11 that in order to see the round in the chamber you must pull the slide far enough back that the round is partially ejected, and then when released causes a jam. Maybe it's me or maybe it's the gun, but I can,t seem to work it out. So I just drop the mag and pull the slide to the open position. 

Tom


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep! But only when I get a click,instead of a bang ,when I pull the trigger.It is otherwise Loaded unless I am passing it off at the range...then it is dropped mag and slide locked back.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Ditto


Ditto ditto... I like to receive or hand off any semi-auto without mag, slide locked open and no chambered round confirmed.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I do it out of habbit but all the guns in my home are always loaded, I have to go with the "A loaded weapon is much more safe than an 'unloaded' weapon" mentality. If I am handing my weapon to someone I drop the Mag and lock the chamber open every time, no exception.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> ..The main reason I don't press check is that I fondle loaded weapons as little as possible. A press check is an excellent opportunity for an ND.


That's an excellent point. A person handling a gun that's been in his hands after loading or unloading should typically have the presence of mind about him to know the status of the weapon, I'd imagine. (disclaimer of considering any every and all as loaded with muzzle-point appropriately managed at all times as per the rules)

Makes me think, if you're not breaking down the weapon for service or handing it off to someone or voluntarily setting the gun down on table or work bench, why mess with it? Consider it LOADED, whether you know it is or isn't, unless you're field stripping the weapon. So if you're handing it off to someone, just one proper check should be sufficient, correct? Same with receiving the weapon from someone else... Which goes back to my first statement about liking to lock the slide, remove mag and check chambe for that.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My question is, "during a press check, the slide is drawn slightly back to check for a chambered round, if the round is confirmed for firing, can the action of performing the press check cause an FTF because the slide might not correctly lock closed?" I know I like the reassurance of that slide banging closed as a round is being chambered.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> My question is, "during a press check, the slide is drawn slightly back to check for a chambered round, if the round is confirmed for firing, can the action of performing the press check cause an FTF because the slide might not correctly lock closed?" I know I like the reassurance of that slide banging closed as a round is being chambered.


There is a chance of failing to return to battery as a result of a press check in non-1911s. Putting the safety on with a 1911 pushes the safety lever into a corresponding V-notch in the slide that ensures RTB (return to battery). Safety on, hammer back, is condition one - the way a 1911 was meant to be carried. I've heard of some folks with non-1911s press the slide forward after a press check to ensure RTB.

I'm really interested in the responses to this question as I'm increasingly seeing forward serrations as a popular customization - obstensibly for press checks - on all guns, 1911, glocks, XDs, even PPKs.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The main reason I don't press check is that I fondle loaded weapons as little as possible. A press check is an excellent opportunity for an ND.


+1

If you've ever seen what happens to a finger located just below the muzzle when a centerfire pistol goes off (how some press-check a 1911), then you will be cured of the habit. If you don't know what happens, take a piece of fruit along when you next go shooting. Rest the muzzle of your pistol on top of the tomato or whatever and let a round go.

I have two kinds of handguns - one set is for defense and are always loaded. The other is for range/fun use, and are never kept loaded. There's no in between, so I always know if a round is chambered.

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

submoa said:


> I'm really interested in the responses to this question as I'm increasingly seeing forward serrations as a popular customization - obstensibly for press checks - on all guns, 1911, glocks, XDs, even PPKs.


If one uses the forward serrations to slightly draw the slide backwards, can you still call it a "press check"?

I think that maneuver would need to be called a "push check (or pull, depending on the orientation of the hand)", in order to distinguish it from a true press check......

PhilR.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I am of the mentality that handing loaded guns to people is a bad idea. 
1. If you are just showing it to someone, make it safe. Drop the mag and lock it back.
2. If you are allowing someone to shoot it, teach them the function of the gun from mag insertion clear thru to firing and clearing, why start a lesson in the middle?
3. If I set a gun down (no kids in my house) I assume any number of things could have happened to it if it were out of my site, I check the loaded chamber indicator on my Glock, then "press check" it using the rear serrations, and ensure return to battery. Keep in mind, I don't set my gun down just anywhere, but still I always check.

One other thing to consider, when you do press check a weapon, it can pull a round forward in the magazine just enough to cause a potential issue, so I always drop the mag, reseat the round and reinsert the mag. I noticed this especially in my Kahr K98 Elite. This may sound like a bit much, but hell, if I have to depend on my gun working the first time everytime, I'm not going to give it any reason to malfunction. 

One time, I got pulled over in Utah for speeding (just a little) and I informed the Trooper that I had a permit and weapon. He asked that I hand it over while he conducts his stop. I asked if he minded if I cleared the weapon. When he asked why, I said "Because I never hand a loaded weapon to anyone." He about crapped his pants laughing. He said that was the first time anyone had ever said anything like that. He also said I probably wasn't the kind of person he needed to concern himself with. He gave me a smile and a wave and said "get outta here, and keep it under 90 please!" 

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted yes. I wear my pistol all day. I take it off, as I get ready for bed. I generally take it out of the holster and put it on the nightstand. When I get dressed the next day I put the holster on do a quick check and put it in the holster.
I don’t put my finger in front of the barrel of my 1911 (yikes), and I point the gun in a safe direction. I am forgetful. I may have unloaded it the night before for a dry practice, cleaning, other maintenance or any of many reasons. I am sure it is loaded when I check it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't take my pistol out of the holster. I take the whole kit and caboodle off my belt and put it in the night table drawer.

I am also far too lazy to do much dry firing with pistols anymore. :mrgreen:

Doing an old-style press-check with a 1911 isn't as dangerous as it sounds at first blush. If you pinch thumb and forefinger together _before_ you release the thumb safety, it's actually quite safe, since the slide comes out of battery the instant the safety comes off.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Todd said:


> I don't press check. My carry gun is _always_ loaded and I go on the assumption that my other guns are always hot as well. I figure it's safer to assume that the guns are always loaded than to try to remember what condition they are in. I don't ever rely on the chamber loaded indicator on my XD.


Agreed.

Also, in my XD .45acp the chamber loaded indicator can "stick" in the loaded position sometimes. I _always assume_ any gun handed to me is loaded until I check it.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't depend on the gadgets such as chamber indicators and peeps holes and whatever else. I always do a press check.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It may be a fine point, but while a press check can be used to ensure a round is chambered, it isn't nearly sufficient to ensure the firearm is clear.


----------



## DefiantSix (Aug 23, 2007)

I press check, typically at the beginning and end of every day, because I believe in being responsible for every one of my rounds. I usually have my weapon within easy reach wherever I may be, but in places like my workplace, I transfer the pistol from it's holster to my briefcase, for safekeeping as well as increased discretion. Because there are times when I leave my desk without my briefcase, I check the magazine and the chamber to insure that all rounds are accounted for. I do the same thing, for the same reason when I get up in the morning, because although the drawer I keep the pistol in at night is literally right beneath my pillow, I have been asleep, and therefore cannot positively say that my weapon _DIDN'T_ leave that drawer.


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*press check*

Milquetoast,
I have to take you to task on your comment "the most dangerous times with guns is when you are loading or unloading"... oh contraire...!! The most dangerous time is when you are presenting or re-holstering your weapon....everytime. Most ND's occur during these procedures. Chamber checking is a reasonably safe procedure.....unless one wants to shoot off a finger tip or two.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd offer that they are equally dangerous, if you can't manage to keep your finger off of the trigger that is.

A possible exception for owners of the Ruger SR9, dropping them may cause a ND they say. See recall info: http://www.ruger.com/SR9Recall/


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*chamber checking*

Gentlemen,
Statistics have proven that the most dangerous time while handling a handgun is when the operator is presenting his weapon or re-holstering it. Period..!! There is sufficent evidence to prove that many ND's occur simply because a shooter has NOT chamber checked his piece prior to his next procedure. With a regimen of dry practice and basically staying focused on proper gunhandling tecniques all these mysterious ND's will never happen. Take it to the bank.!


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

I have two ways of checking the guns condition.

1. I unload the gun and reload it.

2. If I am too lazy to do this I get a flashlight and look down the barrel to see if a round is chambered.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

michael P. said:


> 2. If I am too lazy to do this I get a flashlight and look down the barrel to see if a round is chambered.


In the name of God, tell me you are kidding.


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea I am. I use the flashlight method all of the time and not just when I am feeling lazy. :smt082


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Presschecks*

No. I chamber the round and remember it. I have a drill so that I always know the status of my pistol, which, if I am carrying it, is loaded. Then there is no need to check it; especially when I am carrying it concealed.

There is a "cycle time" after which one must unload, check and then reload the pistol. Then the process starts over.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't press check, but my (2) carry guns are always loaded and they are always in my custody and control. There is no one to tamper with them, so constantly fiddling around with them seems more dangerous. I will never hand a loaded gun to another person, no matter who they are, however.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No. I do a "pull" check.:mrgreen:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Voted yes, I usually do one when I take my gun out of its case to carry to ensure I have one in the chamber, and that it's the correct type of ammo. My JHPs are in a silver case, while the FMJs are a flat green. The CZ-82 doesn't have a chamber loaded indicator or I'd probably use that. I don't press check for unloading, that's a full rack to clear. For getting ready to carry, though, my reasons are similar to Zhurdan. It's been out of my sight, I should check it, and I want it to go "bang" instead of "click" if I need it.



PhilR. said:


> If you've ever seen what happens to a finger located just below the muzzle when a centerfire pistol goes off (how some press-check a 1911), then you will be cured of the habit. If you don't know what happens, take a piece of fruit along when you next go shooting. Rest the muzzle of your pistol on top of the tomato or whatever and let a round go.


Not sure I follow what you mean...how in the world does one get a finger near the muzzle when holding a pistol normally? When I press-check, I hold the pistol as normal in a safe direction, make the same motions as to rack the slide, but don't pull it back more than a fraction of an inch. This allows me to look into the back of the chamber and see the back of the round. My finger is outside the trigger guard along the barrel as usual, but nowhere near the muzzle. I haven't heard the term "press check" before today, so whatever this is I'm doing might not be "press checking".

KG


----------



## Taketheshot (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with DefiantSix, when my gun is out of my sight for any length of time I always check to see if I have a round chambered. When I was a LEO, now retired, my partner and I arrested the subject of our investigation and as my partner was walking to get behind the guy I could see that his Model 19 was not loaded. After we took the subject to the lockup I asked my partner if his gun was loaded and he laughed and said of course it is. When he checked he couldn't believe it, he said his wife must have unloaded it for some reason but I really don't know what the actual story was but from that point on I always check.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I went to the gun store the other day and asked to see one of the Glocks that were in the display cabinet. The salesman handed it to me. The first thing I did when he handed it to me was point it in a save directiona and drop the magazine. Then I racked the slide a few times; pinky-checked the chamber and slapped the empty magazine in the gun. At that point I was ready to examine the gun. But before I had a chance to do so the salesman said, "Do you really think I would have handed you a loaded weapon?"

And I said, "Nope."

Any gun that has left my hands is "loaded" as far as I am concerned. Even at the range where I know everyone, if I put the weapon down and turn to talk to someone I will check the weapon when I pick it up. If it is out of my hands or out of my sight it is "loaded".

I never make this sort of "press check". I know the condition of any weapon I have on my person. And since I live alone I don't need to worry about anyone fiddling with the weapon while I'm otherwise occupied.

I vote "no" for a press check (but I'm glad I learned a new term.)


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I voted yes but I don't need to with my fine Ruger SR's, they have LCI's...:smt1099
( That is a good reason for them ).


Lateck,


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

none for me


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

No press checks for me. Mine are either hot or cold and I know when and what condition they are in at all times. The only press check I do is press the trigger.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

The Press Check: How & Why by Gomez-Training.com - YouTube

I still dont agree, but an interesting video on the topic


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't often do "press checks". At any time that requires that I know the condition of my firearm, I'll drop the mag and lock the slide. Also, I remember reading something Massad Ayoob (coolest guy) wrote somewhere. It was something along the lines of, "At any times your gun leaves your sight, consider it 'contaminated' and check it again". I generally try to abide by that line of thinking.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I shoot competitively (not well :mrgreen

I press check all the time.

I even had front cocking serrations cut in the slides of my guns.










:smt1099


----------

